# Alfa 147 3.7 GTA



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Followed one of these yesterday, not seen one before, looked like a beast with 4 hoooj pipes hanging out the back, can't seem to find any info on it tho' :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One of my colleagues has one - it's pretty quick, looks good and he's dead chuffed. He say's one has to be careful in gears 1-2 in the wet.

Must knick the keys some lunchtime..... :twisted:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

garyc said:


> Must knick the keys some lunchtime..... :twisted:


You must & give us the low down :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

250bhp, V6 and FWD, innit? Fun


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

More your scene Tim... and colour too !

Xapher










Elessa


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think he'd fit in that !


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Is it a 3.7 or 3.2?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.carenthusiast.com/news.html?article=274

http://www.italiancar.com.au/pilot/art099.htm


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

5.0 sprint time


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

ronin said:


> Is it a 3.7 or 3.2?


3.7


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a 3.7 or 3.2?
> ...


328 BHP - mental


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

328 hp and Â£40k !!

But at the end of the day its Alfa crap that will be even more of a headache than the worst ever TT .

A few mates have A/Rs , pathetic electrical gear, unrelability, countless blown engines etc etc


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> pathetic electrical gear


Same supplier as Audi? :roll:
:wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> 328 hp and Â£40k !!


Maybe not a bargain to buy new, better to buy a used GTA 3.2 and have it converted, IIRC Â£40K is with the bodykit too. Autodelta have been doing this sort of thing for years.



TTotal said:


> But at the end of the day its Alfa crap that will be even more of a headache than the worst ever TT


Wouldn't have thought that possible. :?



TTotal said:


> A few mates have A/Rs , pathetic electrical gear, unrelability, countless blown engines etc etc


I had an Alfa 164 3.0 V6 Cloverleaf for a couple of years, fantastic engine.

More reliable than either of the Audis I've owned, of course the dealer network is dire, but then Audi is generally no better. There are some very good specialists out there.

Electrics all come from the same suppliers these days, choose German electrics fitted by Hungarians or German electrics fitted by Italians.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> 328 hp and Â£40k !!
> 
> But at the end of the day its Alfa crap that will be even more of a headache than the worst ever TT .
> 
> A few mates have A/Rs , pathetic electrical gear, unrelability, countless blown engines etc etc


Our ageing V6 Spider has been as reliable as any Audi I have run. Just comes with more rattles than Mothercare, but an engine note to die for.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Remember these babies ?

Their exhaust RASP was nice too.

Bet there is not a grain of one of them left anywhere on the planet, they rusted SO quickly


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

> 353 Nm @ 4700rpm


and FWD sounds a scary combination :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

How I lusted after one of these in my youth:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> How I lusted after one of these in my youth:


Me too. A mate of mine in France is "looking after" an immaculate one for his father-in-law. It is mint in every way except it is orange. It had NEVER seen rain until my mate got his hands on it. Oh dear.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

^ ag - so it *was* mint, now not so sure. :wink:

I remember a mates dad had a red one - engine sounded great to a 12 year old....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Remember these babies ?
> 
> Their exhaust RASP was nice too.
> 
> Bet there is not a grain of one of them left anywhere on the planet, they rusted SO quickly


This one is










Although I no longer own it 

Managed to keep it 12 years though.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTotal said:


> But at the end of the day its Alfa crap that will be even more of a headache than the worst ever TT .
> 
> A few mates have A/Rs , pathetic electrical gear, unrelability, countless blown engines etc etc


My Track Day Alfa Bertone is 35 years old .....
it gets driven to the circuits ..... it spends maybe 2Â½ hours being
driven hard around the track, and then (so far!) it gets me home;
I would like to see my TT do that 32 years from now 8)


----------

